# Unbekannte Brunette - Atemberaubend sexy - 11x



## Hotcharlie (3 Okt. 2006)

Hallo Leutz. Dies ist nun mein erster Beitrag auf diesem Board im Babes-Bereich. Ich verbinde die Pics in den meisten Fällen mit einer fiktiven Story, um den Spassfaktor zu erhöhen. Hoffe es gefällt euch:

Also. Ich bin ja kürzlich mal wieder um die Häuserblocks gezogen, um etwas abzuschalten. Da es schon ziemlich spät war und alle Kneipen schon geschlossen hatten, bin ich halt in das versiffteste 24-Stunden-Kino der Stadt gegangen. 

Dort traf ich dann eine unbekannte Schönheit. Als sich unsere Blicke trafen, wussten wir beide sofort, dass dies kein Ort für uns beide ist und beschlossen, gemeinsam was zu unternehmen. Da wir beide sehr spontan sind, haben wir dann mit dieser "Unternehmung" gleich im Hinterhof des Kinos begonnen....


----------



## Muli (3 Okt. 2006)

Na da hast du im Hinterhof sicherlich einiges an Spass gehabt! Fast zu beneiden 
Danke für die klasse Pics!


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2011)

schönes Babe und coole Geschichte dazu


----------

